
Fedora 18 Isn't Looking Too Good, Anaconda Problems - ari_elle
http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTIxODk
======
nodata
This problem is going to get worse: Red Hat's "thing" these days is to develop
software internally, then release it open sourced.

Which is nice: except you skip all of the community testing that gives Red Hat
Linux its value.

One good example is sssd, the single authentication provider, which was a
buggy mess until recently. Not community tested - and difficult to community
test - it's an enterprise component.

Another example is RHEV - almost no community testing.

These days shoving software into the beta or RC releases of Fedora - things
which used to be tested throughout the entire Fedora testing cycle before.

